# Doeling has droopy head?



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum but not new to raising goats... I have been stumped by this, I was gone on sunday but had someone "watching" the goats for me... when I came home a sleepy eyed teenager (not mine) looked surprised by the new baby in my hands... she was already clean and dry, but there was an immediate problem... due to her not being monitored she was in the general population during delivery and birth...

Her head hangs down like she is always sniffing the ground. 
Her temp is 101.4 currently, she sleeps a lot but is playful when up. She even bounces and jumps a little. Her teeth are barely emerged. Her hooves seem well formed, her eyes are alert, and she hollers loudly. She has had since I found her, Colostrum supplement with electrolytes, kyro syrup, and nutridrench... in appropriate doses. As well as mothers milk/colostrum.

Her neck seems a little stronger today, she was able to nurse without assistance after I get her started. She does tend to butt the udder then, freeze for a second or two sometimes.... so instead of her head tilting like she is sniffing the ground 100% her head is perpendicular to the ground, and even with her shoulders about 10% of the time sometimes even tilting and turning towards sounds.

I have massaged her neck and have noticed no physical/visible signs of trauma, raising her head seems to put her off balance a bit but no real signs of pain.

Her mother had good nutrition throughout, with source to alfalfa, mineral block, and a pellet...

I just discovered today that the buck was mounting the does and harassing them all day... I think that is the most gut turning news I've heard...:angry::angry::angry: For the life of me I can't understand why they wouldn't have separated them.

So in short, I have no idea if she was injured, I put a call in to my vet with no return... I have exhausted all of my remedies short of antibiotics since no fever.































I'm stumped!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd give her a shot of Bose or selenium gel, along with b complex.

She's very pretty, love the spots!


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

She's had nutridrench which is both... but I do also have a paste in a tube... I don't have Bose on hand... which is why I called the vet.. we only have one around here that does goats... and apparently... she's not "dying" so I didn't get a call back... I'll go check and see if this paste is a higher dosage...

B complex I don't think I have... what are the brands, or typical methods of purchase? pills/tubes/pellets/people vitamins?


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> She's very pretty, love the spots!


Thank you, my first kidding with mini nubians, she's a second gen.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd hold off on the drench for now, the propylene glycol burns their throat and discourages nursing. 
If she's selenium deficient the paste/Bose will quickly strengthen her muscles. And a shot of b complex will boost her immune system and help her brain and nerves function.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

I gave her the paste per directions tonight... Do they have B complex at the farm stores typically or the vet?


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

Thank you canyontrailsgoats... I have to tuck it in for the night.... will check back in the morning.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I get mine at the vet but it's OTC so store might have it.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

The selenium paste from last night has not seemed to make any difference in her head. Does anyone know how where to get administer the B complex


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can take a while. You will want to dose that monthly. BoSe absorbs better.

You can get B Complex at any farm store. Try to get Fortified B Complex. Given SQ shot.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B complex is 4 cc per 100#..I would start her off with 1/2 cc..she will pee out any left over..

as stated it take a bit for selenium to show results...you can give extra vit. e to help it along...just snip a gel cap and give her 1/2 the liquid to start..just squeeze in her mouth..

best wishes....


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry, when I said quickly I meant quicker than giving nutri drench...it will take awhile to see improvement, but as stated above the Bose will work faster and longer than the paste.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

I just posted long reply but wasn't signed in, wool update in morning


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

So she is getting stronger, she nursed today on her own a little, and holds her head a little more level.... hoping the selenium is working, vet thinks it may be a congenital defect... I would be so sad, I bought very good breeding lines...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be too, the way she sat in the womb. Just like legs, some are born a bit crooked until the tendons strengthen.

Is the neck stiff, can she move it upward at all?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

How much selenium did you give? THe standard 2cc of the gel is never enough for deficient kids. I would give her another 3 cc today.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You're not alone! My Xena couldn't lift her head to nurse for three days. I went out on a bottle baby schedule to be sure she got enough to drink. You may want to support her head a little until you're sure she can completely fill herself.

I gave selenium, neck massages, and some GI Soother, Dworm A, and Better Daze. All three of the previous are herbal mixes and help encourage circulation, and muscular strength.

She is strong and thrifty now.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

ThreeHavens, I was thinking you had something like this happen. How is your little one doing?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's my little sassy darling now.  She is strong. Still small for her age but very strong. She's my heart baby, and staying here with me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWW so adorable. So this should help give hope.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I knew you'd keep her threehavens  . I'm sure your baby will be healthy and strong in no time at all DD!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> AWWW so adorable. So this should help give hope.


For sure! She is a fighter. That's why I named her Warrior Xena, even though I call her "Bean" now, haha!



canyontrailgoats said:


> I knew you'd keep her threehavens  . I'm sure your baby will be healthy and strong in no time at all DD!!


I think I did too deep down, lol! I was trying to be all responsible, but my mom was watching me cuddle her one day, and Xena pressed her head against me and closed her eyes, and mom said to me, "Danielle, just keep her." And so I did. :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awesome and so cute. 

Great info as well.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

I have been giving 2cc every other day. Last night her first time mommas mothering kicked in, she keeps a close eye, sniffing licking and keeping still... and today a break through...little Shouty is nursing on her own... her head is still mostly droopy, but she even is hopping herself off her feet, which is quite adorable... threehavens, sassy is darling, where do you get the herbal stuff? I'm big into natural...


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Could be too, the way she sat in the womb. Just like legs, some are born a bit crooked until the tendons strengthen.
> 
> Is the neck stiff, can she move it upward at all?


Her tendons in the neck seem strained, and she is able now to lift her head up to nurse on her own....Thank goodness for her patient momma, who stands there patiently waiting if she loses her balance....I feel so grateful that her mothering kicked in... Shouty is loved! I almost feel I contributed by not giving up on her, and getting to form that bond.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great news, lets keep praying she will be 100% in no time. She is so sweet. I love the picture with her and your son.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I love hearing things are getting better. :thumb:

Momma is a keeper.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

So just got back from vet, she has a congenital heart defect, ugh, so sad...vet said most people would just euthanize her...since I'm serious about having a breeding program, I should take to wsu to see if it's hereditary.... with more kids on the way, and the does all being sisters, I'm devastated...crossing fingers it's a fluke, or the buck s genes...sad sad sad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.

Praying it it not hereditary.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How bad is the defect? Can she grow out of it? If she can, she could be a pet.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that  Sometimes they do just show up out of nowhere, hope that's the case.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

I won't know until she has a test...a Doppler something, waiting for a call from the university.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

And she is actually my son's pet goat, he is having bad luck...this is the second time he's picked a sick baby, two completely different herds, what are the odds


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry  . That sucks, she's a beautiful kid. I hope it's not too serious so she can be a pet for someone. :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I will pray for her, I'm so sorry.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

She is so cute! She hops in circles, and is so uncoordinated, we should have named her Tumbelina.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's precious, heart defect and all


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw, how wonderful! You know, tell your son, it's not bad luck picking kids who aren't healthy ... those are the goats that grow your heart the most. I always get attached to the kids who I've had to help through. Xena is precious to me. Last year it was a special needs quad, Little Guy. The year before it was Patti, who thankfully was fine health-wise, but was small. Those three kids have taught me SO much about myself, the world, and that the smallest, simplest things are the best things.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

I was thinking too, threehavens, it's certainly teaching him respect, compassion, etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

She's been sleeping all day, and has little appetite.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Heart defects can wear them out- I have a dog that was born with 2 heart defects, our university vet school did surgery on him and repaired the worst one- He will always have a murmur but can live a normal life now- It may not be as long but he is happy and loved. I sounds like your son has a feel for the animals- he senses the ones in need to care for- Its a good quality but can be hard on the heart.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its so hard with these little ones...we fall in love with them so fast....I had a little buck born with a bad heart...decided to retain and wether him since I could not in good faith sell him...we lost him at 4 months old..but I would not have traded him and those four months for anything...he was put in my care for a purpose...I cried like a baby when he passed .. but his illness and passing taught me much....Hugs...


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

she is just too adorable.
I'll be praying for a miracle!


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words, it means a lot, as the day turned to night and the air has cooled, her spirits are revived and her appetite is back. The vet mentioned she would be sensitive to heat maybe I should install a mister, we have pergola above the nursery turned on low might cool the air enough with out soaking the place. It's only in the 70s now but we get up to 113 some summers.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its a good idea to have her a place to cool off...we wet the grass under the trees ..the goats love it..but a mister is a good idea...also bottles of frozen water to snuggle...you can set a gallon size one in front of a fan for a make shift cooler..dropping the temps a few degrees along with shade and a cool breeze makes the world of difference..

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby, yes, she will tire out quicker.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a great idea for the Mister. I hope you are able to get some answers sheer is just beautiful.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

Thanks ladies! She is getting stronger everyday. Today watching her you wouldn't know anything was wrong... haven't heard any thing from the university or my vet about her prescription... just keeping a watchful eye. And waiting patiently for my other kids. Maybe she was early...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I forgot to mention ... 40,000 HU medicinal cayenne is very good for heart health. I was giving GI Soother (has cayenne in it) to Xena constantly. I recommend buying it from an herbalist, like Kat of Fir Meadow or Dr. Christopher's.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> Oh I forgot to mention ... 40,000 HU medicinal cayenne is very good for heart health. I was giving GI Soother (has cayenne in it) to Xena constantly. I recommend buying it from an herbalist, like Kat of Fir Meadow or Dr. Christopher's.


Are these online? I'm very into nutritional/herbal healing but am only beginning, would love to know more about this, Do you have a chart? Blog, pinterest board, web site...whatever that I can read up on this...


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

Whoops, Google is my friend...I found it and thank you fur the tip.


----------

